

An Algorithm That Decodes the Surface of the Earth - Thevet
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/science-graphic-of-the-week-algorithm-that-decodes-the-surface-of-the-earth/

======
sjtrny
Title is hyperbolic and misleading. Hyper spectral unmixing and segmentation
techniques have been worked on for many years. I guess this time the
universities PR team managed to get these results out into the mainstream.

